# ...مشروع تخرجى .. قريه حرفيه...



## M-Keshta (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخباركم ايه ؟  ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير وبصحه جيده 
من زمان منزلتش أعمال لانى كنت مشغول جدا الفتره اللى فاتت بالعمل ده وهوا من اضخم الاعمال اللى عملتها وبعتز بيه جدا لانى الحمد لله عملت اللى انا عاوزه فى المشروع
وهو مشروع تخرجى 
هوا عباره عن قريه حرفيه لصناعة الفخار والخزف والمنسوجات 
يوجد بها ورش التصنيع ومحلات لبيع المنتجات ومعارض واداره وفصول تعليم حرفى
أسلوب التصميم من العماره النوبيه والعماره الاسلاميه لان موقع المشروع فى سوهاج ويجب انه يتطبع بطابع المنطقه وبصراحه الاسلوب النوبى ده جميل جدا وعجبنى عشان كده اشتغلت بيه
مدة التصميم وتجميع المعلومات : كتير جدا بس مرحلة التصميم النهائيه بدأت من حوالى شهر
مدة العمل فى الثرى دى : حوالى اسبوع ونصف أو اسبوعين
البرامج المستخدمه :
Autocad2008
3ds max2009 
photoshop cs3
Mentalray
Crazy Bump
Ivy Generator
أتمنى ان يعجبكم المشروع وفى انتظار ارائكم اخوانى 





































































​


----------



## M-Keshta (10 يوليو 2008)

صور المساقط الافقيه والقطاعات مش معايا دلوقتى لكن هرفقها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

المشروع جميل يا قشطه ايه الرندر الجامد ده ربنا يرفقك يا نجم ونشوف اكتر من ده بس بعد كده ايه بقه 
بس فين الاشخاص ده ال ناقص بس فى المشروع


----------



## designer mido (10 يوليو 2008)

المناظير جامدة جدا و واضح منها ان الديزاين مستواه عالي .. و عاجباني اوي فكرة انك اشتغلت بالطراز النوبي و قدرت تطور فيه و تعمل منه ديزاين بالمستوي ده .... طبعا بالنسبة للردندر بتاعك مش هاتكلم .. انت هتخليني اخد كورس في الماكس عندك :34: 

مستنيك ترفع لنا البلانات و الكونسبت ... و ان شاء الله امتياز يا باشا


----------



## أسماء نمر (10 يوليو 2008)

روعة من الآخر
عنجد الله يوفقك


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

مشروعك كتير حلو بس يا ريت من بعد اذنك تحاول تنزل برنامج المشروع مع المساقط مشان نطلع اكتر على الفكرة
لأنو انا حاليا لازم اقدم على مشروع تخرج رح يكون تسليمو بالشهر التاني بجامعة حلب بسوريا و حاليا عم دور على مواضيع تكون مميزة و غير مطروقة بسوريا لأنو كتير بحب المواضيع الجديدة فاذا في اي مواضيع تانية ممكن استفيد منها يا ريت تساعدني وشكرا لالك كتير


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

عفوا بس حبيت اسال عن البرامج Mentalray
Crazy Bump
Ivy Generator
بشو منقدر نستخدما لانو نحنا بسوريا منستخدم الوتوكاد و الماكس و الفوتوشوبممكن نستخدم برنامج الرينو او السكتش اب للمناظير


----------



## first-arch (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اك الله خيرا

مشروع روعة


----------



## istiber (11 يوليو 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا ....ورندر اجمل..
لكن ...لا يوجد اشخاص في الرندر. يبدو انه لا يوجد عندك موديلات...
 مشروع جميل جدااااااا


----------



## معمارى العصر (11 يوليو 2008)

واضح انك بتحب التفاصيل وكويس جدا انك عرفت تعمل كل الشغل دة بالمنتل رية


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
علي الرغم اني مهندس اتصالات لكن المشروع تحفة فنية و جميل جدا 
منتظرين التنفيذ علي ارض الواقع


----------



## منتهى حلبص (12 يوليو 2008)

المشروع تحفه لانه متلائم مع غرضه وكل شىء فيه جاء يوحى بغرضه فشعرت من شكله انه فعلا للصناعات الخزفيه


----------



## جابر المهندس (12 يوليو 2008)

صور ممتازة وتحكم كبير في 3d .......................مشكور


----------



## babaldaheb (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشاء الله،يعجز اللسان عن التعبير.
وفقك الله


----------



## قطرة مطر (13 يوليو 2008)

مشروع روعه بجد
يعطيك الف عافيه اخي


----------



## M-Keshta (16 يوليو 2008)

متشكر جدا يا جماعه لردودكم الطيبه والمشجعه


----------



## Ar_Fatani (16 يوليو 2008)

المشروع غاية في الروعة وبالتوفيق


----------



## Alnazeer (17 يوليو 2008)

Nice Project..... Congratulation 
Eng/ Mohammed AL-Nazeer 
sudan


----------



## archdima (17 يوليو 2008)

Perfect... Very Nice Project.. Well Done Design And Render.. You Are Brilliant


----------



## med-dz (17 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا بك أخي lovee_500 ... :84:

مشروع جميل جدا ... من النظرة الأولى ... و وذلك لقوة تحكمك بال 3D DESIGN

أهنئك على المهارات الإبداعية اللتي تتميز بها في الإخراج 

و بالنسبة للناحية التصميمية أضم صوتي للإخوة المطالبين بالواجهات و المساقط و التفاصيل .. :56:

مع أني معجب بالفكرة العامة للمشروع و أظن أنها تحمل في طياتها بعض الأصالة و الفردية ... 

تقبل تحياتي ،​


----------



## بني دار (17 يوليو 2008)

مشروعك رائع , عجبتني فكرة تدفق المياه


----------



## Arch_Sana (18 يوليو 2008)

المشروع حلو ,, و الاخراج جميل ,, الاضاءة ناجحة فعلا
بالتوفيق ان شا الله


----------



## str (19 يوليو 2008)

ابداع بلا حدود 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الفكرة رائعة واختيار المناظر موفق للغاية وابداع في استخدام الكمبيوتر 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا الله يوفقك


----------



## M-Keshta (21 يوليو 2008)

متشكر جدا يا جماعه على ردودكم وتعليقاتكم على المشروع 
ودى البرزنتيشن وتحتوى على البلانات والقطاعات والدراسات


----------



## HEBA ABDO (12 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع (presentation)بس ياريت نشوف plans


----------



## وائل ايراجون (12 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مشروع فوق الرائع وفكرة جديده ..... مشكـــــــــــور على الجهد الجميل والمشروع الجميل ... تحياتى للجميع


----------



## kliopatra (12 أغسطس 2008)

mshro3k gamed gedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan wbgd elrender bta3o to7fa


----------



## رةندىكويى (12 أغسطس 2008)

3ash idak ....7abibi ...sawayt shay 7ilu .....alla wiak ...


----------



## architect one (13 أغسطس 2008)

غاية في الروعة وفقك الله


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة دنيا قال:


> عفوا بس حبيت اسال عن البرامج Mentalray
> Crazy Bump
> Ivy Generator
> بشو منقدر نستخدما لانو نحنا بسوريا منستخدم الوتوكاد و الماكس و الفوتوشوبممكن نستخدم برنامج الرينو او السكتش اب للمناظير



من فضلك ساعدنا


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

rendering رائع تشكر


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

وعلى العموم وفقك الله واتمنى لك النجاح


----------



## M-Keshta (16 أغسطس 2008)

متشكر جدا ياجماعه على ردودكم اللطيفه
Heba Abdo 
المشروع بالكامل موجود فى المشاركه رقم 26 تقدرى تشوفى البلانات والقطاعات والدراسات وكل حاجه


----------



## M-Keshta (16 أغسطس 2008)

أخ archocine شكرا لك
ال mentalray هوا الرندر المستخدم فى اخراج المشروع وهوا بينزل اصلا مع الماكس
ال crazy bump هوا برنامج بيستخدم فى ايجاد صور بمب من صور الخامات العاديه
وده لينك موقع البرنامج
http://www.crazybump.com/
ال ivy generator بيستخدم فى عمل النباتات المتسلقه
وده لينك للبرنامج وشرح كمان ليه
http://graphics.uni-konstanz.de/~luft/ivy_generator/


----------



## معماريك (16 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا والله يوفقك وتاخذ المتياز بس ياريت تقترح علي اسم مشروع لانو بعد اسبو ع لازم نقدم الاقتراحات


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة قوية جدا!!!!


----------



## حسن مشهور (16 أغسطس 2008)

من قال أن الكلاسيكية إنتهـت وعفى عليها الزمان ؟

مشروع راق ومجهود مشكور .

بالتوفيق للزمـيل المهندس محمود قشطه .


ملاحظة بسيطة ولكن ليست ذات أهمية:
شلالات المياه قد لا تكون منطقية من حيث الإرتفاع .. ووجودهـا في الخارج .. مما يصعب التحكم في تدفقـها .
(كما قلت ملاحظة غير ذات أهمية)


----------



## عبيط ومدردح (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اية يا واد الحلاوة دي يا واد تحفة معمارية ولا معاماري تحفة انا بجد متأكد ان الإتنين بالنسبة ليك وسام تحطة على صدرك لأنك معماري تحفة والتحفة تبقى لازم تكون مهندس زي حضرتك كدا للإمام يا باش مهندس


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*روعة من الآخر
عنجد الله يوفقك*​


----------



## الصبا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله 
اكثر من ممتاز الصور تبدو حقيقية جدااااااااا
وبما انك مررت بمرحلة مشروع التخرج
ممكن اعرف كيف اختار مشروع تخرجى
وعلى اى اساس والدراسات التى يجب الوصول اليها قبل فكرة المشروع
ولك جزيل الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
مشروع رائع فعلا تستحق الشكر وإذا أمكن معلومات على طبيعة المنطقة المنجز بها المشروع والبرنامج والمخططات


----------



## زهراء (7 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك كلش حلو ال مشروع ومميز واتصور مفهوم الاستدامه موجود في ال مشروع وهذا يعتير نجاح بحد ذاته


----------



## اسماء لطفى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو اوى ما شاء الله


----------



## اسماء لطفى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد فكره حلوه اوى والوانها تحفه اوى


----------



## اميره طارق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد المشروع تحفة ما شاء الله


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المعماري السوداني (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتاز جدا..وفقك الله


----------



## azab1988 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يزيدك فى الماكس*

ما شاء الله متميز كعادتك
ياريت تعرفنا اعدادات الفيراى والاضاءة
ولو مفيهاش رزالة تقولنا المشروع ده اخذت فيه كام؟


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

المشروع ده بجد حلو قوى وانا بحب الاستايل ده فى الشغل وبحب ان الفكره تكون واخده من الطبيعه والمكان الى هيتنفذ فيه المشروع بجد ماشاء الله


----------



## سمر الكيالي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الحقيقة مشروع جميل ورسومات رائعة--بارك الله في جهودك--الله يعطيك العافية وبالتوفيق


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بجنن وأحلى مافيه انه اسم على مسمى


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اهنئك على هذا المستوى المتميز للتصميم والاظهار وتمنيت لو كان فية مساقط افقية .....شكرا لك


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة عمل برستيج تعجز العين ان تعبر .نرجو التواصل والمزيد


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## M-Keshta (19 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر جدا ياجماعه على ردودكم الجميله بجد حاجه تسعدنى ان المشروع عجبكم
تقدير المشروع جيد جدا (امتياز الا 5 درجات )

اعدادات الاضاءه







اعدادات الرندر











خامة الحائط


----------



## نادية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الصراحة الصور والشغل راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بل اكثر من رائع
جهد كبير وعمل مميز 
يسلموا ايديك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## maiooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ريت تنزل البلانات والقطاعات والدراسات علشان نطلع عليهم بس بجد مشروع يجنن ثرى دى ماكس عالى جدا انا فى بكاليريوس برضو بس مشروع مركز حرفى سياحى يا ريت تفيدنى بتنزيل البلانات والدراسات ولكم جزيل الشكرررر انا الدراسات ناقصة عندى اوىىىىىىىىى يا ريت تفيدنىىىىىىىىى ارجووووووو الرد بسرعة للاهمية القصوىىىىىىىى


----------



## maiooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا ريت تنزل البلانات والقطاعات والدراسات علشان نطلع عليهم بس بجد مشروع يجنن ثرى دى ماكس عالى جدا انا فى بكاليريوس برضو بس مشروع مركز حرفى سياحى يا ريت تفيدنى بتنزيل البلانات والدراسات ولكم جزيل الشكرررر انا الدراسات ناقصة عندى اوىىىىىىىىى يا ريت تفيدنىىىىىىىىى ارجووووووو الرد بسرعة للاهمية القصوىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## maiooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا ريت تنزل البلانات والقطاعات والدراسات علشان نطلع عليهم بس بجد مشروع يجنن ثرى دى ماكس عالى جدا انا فى بكاليريوس برضو بس مشروع مركز حرفى سياحى يا ريت تفيدنى بتنزيل البلانات والدراسات ولكم جزيل الشكرررر انا الدراسات ناقصة عندى اوىىىىىىىىى يا ريت تفيدنىىىىىىىىى ارجووووووو الرد بسرعة للاهمية القصوىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## iyadcoo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شئ جمل جدا جدا


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فان تاستك حلووووووووووووووو


----------



## yoyoooooo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كمان مشروع تخرجى ان شاء الله قرية حرفية يا ريت تمدنا بمعلومات اكتر وربنا يجازيك خير ويارب اقدر اقدم حاجة زى كده وشكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## maiooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ريت تمدنا بالدراسات علشان بجد انا مطلوب منى الدراسات وناقصة حاجات كتير اوىىىى يا ريت تساعدنى اخوك theprinceofegypt_2002 ياهوووو ارجوك ساعدنى


----------



## aymanmona (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا منى من مصر*

المشروع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااا
مش عارفه اقول تعليق يليق بيه المهم ربنا يوقفك انا برضه هعمل مشروع تخرج قريبا بس عن مركز ابحاث مائيه محتاجه مساعدتك ممكن ترد عليا


----------



## غدير*** (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*المشروع روعة في بساطته وتعبيره عن الغرض المطلوب منه...ويعطيك العافية ع الشغل الحلو*


----------



## m_03_taz (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور بس فين البلاناااات و الدراساااات و مشكور كتير علي الشغل الحلو


----------



## طالبة العفو (22 يونيو 2009)

مجهود عظيم جدا بس بردو فين المساقط لانها هي اللي حتبين الشغل والحل الداخلي اكتر...


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (22 يونيو 2009)

المشروع رائع بمعني الكلمة
وفقك الله اخي والي الامام
يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## روعه (22 يونيو 2009)

مشروع رائع 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## agms909 (22 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك يا ريـــــــــــــــــــــــس


----------



## المعماري السوري (24 يونيو 2009)

مشروع جميل فعلا والمكس رائع 
بس لو نشوف الموقع
مشكور


----------



## احب التميز (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروعك كتير حلووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

المشروع حلو والفكرة الاحلى والي احلى من الكل الرندر تبعه
بس فية حاجة واحدة مش عجباني
زيتي الاقدار على الارض وبالممرات ( الاثاث ) وكان لازم تعملي اشخاص على الصور
علشان تكون الصور حية
بالاخير المشروع حلو وبارك الله لك ولنا ولسائر خلقة


----------



## ابو صطوف (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع روعة وكل الأحترام


----------



## المصري3 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## chouchou_angel (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الحقيقة عجبنى مشروعك كتير و من فضلك ادا امكن تحط كمان تصاميمك والمقاطع لاني احتاج رؤيتها.. على فكرة انا راح اتخرج هاد السنة ان شاء الله و اختصاصي هندسة معمارية.. و الله يجازيك على مجهوداتك


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

روووووووووووعه بس فين البلانات


----------



## ashraf88 (10 مارس 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا ______ انا عندي مشروع مشابه لي مشروعك مركز الفنون والحرف اليدويه ارجو المساعده بمعلومات او تقرير ضروري جدا وليك مني الف شكر ودا اميلي [email protected]


----------



## م.بوليانا (10 مارس 2010)

مشروع رائع جدااااا


----------



## aboelsoud (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور جدا ولكن اين البلانات


----------



## hzayto (6 مايو 2010)

brother muhandes mahmoud keshta
assalamo alaykom akhi
i realy admired your graduation project which i felt for the first time that one of the young architects realy know about our desert architecture and has a great feeling for it and also has a respect for our regional architecture that suits our society of the desert
i can tell you mahmoud that i expect that you will have a big name in the world of architecture inshallaah soon
congratulation akhi and may allaah bless you with more talent.
hesham


----------



## زينه (6 مايو 2010)

حاجه وهميه الصراحه ..
ما شاء الله روعه وياريت البلانات والواجهات ..


----------



## بنت معمار (8 سبتمبر 2010)

فكره المشروع جميله ونادره والتصميم والرندر رائع الى الامام


----------



## memories (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد بجد واااااااااااو مشروع جميل جدا تصميم رائع وفكرة ممتازة ربنا يوفقك يارب وتكون مهندس اد الدنيا


----------



## معماريه عراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

عن جد مشروعك كلش حلو والرندره رائعه والله يوفقك بس حابين نشوف المساقط الافقيه


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

gamela gdnn masha2 allah


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله، مشروع مميز وأصيل، تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دائما أخي الكريم M-Keshta


----------



## راند7 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
العرض والتصميم مميز أتمنى لك التوفيق 
وجزاك الله حيرا


----------



## LOLIM (9 أبريل 2011)

رررررررروووووووووعة


----------



## LOLIM (9 أبريل 2011)

رررررررررررووووووووووووووووووععععععععععععععععععععةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## رزان نصار (7 مايو 2011)

مشروع كتيييير حلو و الله يعطيك الف عافية يا رب


----------



## arch.shosha (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله مشروع جميل .. و اللقطات النهارية تحفة 
ولكن يا باشمهندس .. اللقطات الليلية تفتقد واقعية اللقطات النهارية 
تقبل تحياتي .. و في انتظار المزيد :2:​


----------



## خالد الكندي (28 يوليو 2011)

الله جنة جنة حنة واقعية في الارض


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (28 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور...(برافووووووو)...طراز مصرى اصيل ...وفقك الله


----------



## خالد الكندي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك
لكن اتمنى ان يكون هناك شرح لخطوات العمل من عمل الماء والانارة و غيره اما فيديو او شرح الخطوات كتابة


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

_*Thanks for your effort*_*
*


----------



## يحيي حرحش (11 فبراير 2012)

المشروع هايل ماشاء الله عليك . . . بس اتمني تنزل باقي العناصر المساقط و الواجهات . . . كده يبقي ربنا يجازيك خير . . . شكرا جدا


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (17 فبراير 2012)

رائع بصدق...واهم ما يشغلنى مادة البناء !!!!


----------



## محمد العوضي (18 فبراير 2012)

رائع


----------



## Arch domdom (7 مارس 2012)

الاخرااااااج كتير متقن


----------



## fluenty79 (11 أبريل 2012)

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
انا شايفة ان الناس كلها عرفت تفتح الpresentation اللي في المشاركة 26 بس انا مش عارفة معلش انا جديده علي المنتدي ممكن مساعده لو سمحتم


----------



## fluenty79 (11 أبريل 2012)

cant see anything please help tell me wt to do


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islamarchi (5 أغسطس 2012)

*اعجبني شكل الاقواس والحبكة التي اخرجت بها ما شاء الله*


----------



## Moh.Abas (21 يناير 2013)

يا ريت لو ترفع البلانات تاني علي اي رابط للصور يا هندسة عشان الصور القديمة مش موجودة 
و يا ريت لو تبقي برنس و تعرض الدراسات بتاعة الموضوع


----------



## killuaq (28 يناير 2013)

يعطييييييك الف عافية
الفكرة جدا جميلة ,,, عمل قرية حرفية )


----------



## arch-concept (3 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله، مستوى الرندرنج عالي جد.​


----------



## dexter1621 (5 فبراير 2013)

ما شاء الله رندر جميل جدا


----------



## sora.rora (5 مايو 2013)

المشروع رائع 
هل تم حذف رابط القطاعات والمساقط


----------



## ahmed23252 (20 أكتوبر 2015)

good


----------

